# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الاربعاء 2 ديسمبر2020م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مركز الخليج
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية الصادرة اليوم الاربعاء 2/12/2020



Hisham Abdalsamad 

 الصـــدي 

معتصم عبدالسلام لـ (الصـدي) : الهلال لم يرفع الثلاثي في الكشف الافريقي
عوض رمرم يدافع عن صحة التعاقـد مع طيفور ويهاجم شداد بعنف
عضؤ بالاتحاد : اهلي الخرطوم تعاقد مع لاعب الزهور بنفس طريقة طيفور ولم يعترض احـد
الصدي تكشف اسباب عدم مثول شداد. امام لجنة الانضباط
غوميز يختار تشكيلتة وتدريب خفيف علي ملعب الهلال
اندية الممتاز تفاجي الاتحاد وترفض اقامة المنافسة
بعثة المريخ في الخرطوم اليوم




الاحمر الوهاج 

تسريبات تكشف اخطر التجاوزات للجنة التسجيلات
سباعي الاحمر يواصل التدريبان في الاكاديمة الخرطوم
اداري سابق يحرم المريخ من خدمات طيفور
بشارة عبدالنضيف يمنح النجوم (الروشتة)
الغريال خارج كشوفات الهلال
بعثة المريخ من المطار الي المعسكر
بعثة المريخ في الخرطوم .








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*"القدس" يكشف لـ"سبورتاق" ملابسات توقيع طيفور




كشف سكرتير نادي القدس ابراهيم "شيكورا" في تصريحات خاصة لـ #سبورتاق ملابسات توقيع من ناديهم مع لاعب الوسط الدولي" عمار طيفور" ومن ثم الإستغناء عنه في آخر أيام التسجيلات ليلتحق بعدها بكشوفات المريخ.

وقال:" الإجراء الذي تم بشأن عمار طيفور قانوني ومشروع ولا ينطوي على مخالفة من أي طرف من الأطراف ولا يوجد أي لائحة أو قانون يمكن أن يبطله".

وأضاف: "تعاقدنا مع طيفور كلاعب هاو، ثم قمنا بشطبه عبر (أورنيك شطب بالتراضي)".

وأردف: "صحيح أن آخر يوم لشطب اللاعبين الهواة هو يوم ظ،ظ¤ نوفمبر لكن الشطب في اليوم الأخير متاح ومشروع حال تم بالتراضي، وبحضور اللاعب موافقته وهو ما فعلناه، حيث تم شراء أورنيك شطب بالتراضي وقمنا بشطب اللاعب بحضوره وموافقته داخل إتحاد الخرطوم، وتم سؤال اللاعب من قبل لجنة التسجيلات بالإتحاد عن موافقته بأن يتم شطبه في اليوم الأخير وبالفعل وافق اللاعب وتم منحنا خطاب شطبه بشكل رسمي وسلمناه للاعب ليختار النادي الذي يرغب في الإنضمام له".

وأكد سكرتير نادي "القدس" في حديثه لـ #سبورتاق أنهم فعلوا ذلك من أجل تقديم خدمة للمنتخب الوطني ليضمن ممارسة لاعب الوسط الشاب لنشاطه ويكتسب حساسية اللعب التنافسي حتى يستفيد صقور الجديان من خدماته بشكل كبير ومسببا خطوتهم بخدمة الوطن تمت بشكل قانوني وشرعي ولا يخالف أي لائحة.







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عوض رمرم يكتب عبر صفحته بالفيس بوك




ماذا تريد من المريخ يا شداد؟!
تسجيل عمار طيفور سليم ظ،ظ ظ ظھطœ
عمار طيفور لاعب سوداني الجنسية مسجل في اتحاد (National Association )وطني لاول مره وليس لديه شهادة نقل دولية  (ITC) International  Transfer Certificate و مسؤول النظام في الاتحاد  ا (TMS) 
Transfer Matching System 
يعلم جيدا ان عمار ليس لديه ITC مع العلم ان من يسيخرج ال ITC لاول مره لاي لاعب هو الاتحاد الوطني للاعب اي الدولة التي يحمل جوازها حتي وان لم يلعب في وطنه و بما ان عمار لم يكن مسجل كلاعب محترف و لم يلعب في الدور الايطالي الممتاز و غير مسجل في الاتحاد الايطالي كلاعب محترف و ان الفريق الذي لعب له عمار ليس لديه TMS Account و الاهم من ذلك ان اللاعب سجل كهاوي مع نادي سوداني و تم شطبه ليسجل في المريخ فالاتحاد السوداني ملزم بان يكمل تسجيل اللاعب و السماح له باللعب 
طيفور لاعب للمريخ رغم انف  شداد.
شداد يخرج كل مره بقرار ظالم للمريخ و يشرع من رأسه. و الجميع يعلم ان شداد لا علاقة له بالتكنلوجيا و مثل الايميل الضعيف و الايميل القوي  حيث انه لا يوجد ايميل ضعيف او قوي 
لن ندعك تسلب حقوق المريخ يا شداد و انت تعلم جيدا بان المريخ قادر علي الدفاع عن حقوقه









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ واتوهو يصلون عبر رحلة واحدة ..











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عضو بالاتحاد : تسجيل "طيفور" صحيح حسب اللوائح

  أكد عضو اللجنة الإدارية السابق باتحاد الخرطوم "سامي بدرالدين" صحة تعاقد المريخ مع لاعب الوسط الدولي "عمار طيفور" .

 وأوضح سامي في تصريحات خاصة ل #سبورتاق أن شطب اللاعب من نادي القدس في  اليوم الأخير لفترة التسجيلات صحيح وقانوني لأن الشطب بالتراضي وبموافقة  اللاعب في اليوم الأخير للتسجيلات منصوص عليه في اللائحة ولا يوجد به أي  مخالفة كما أن تعاقد نادي مع لاعب وشطبه في نفس اليوم ايضا صحيح ولا توجد  به مخالفة.

 وأشار عضو اللجنة الإدارية الذي استقال مؤخرا من إتحاد الخرطوم بعد عشر  سنوات من العمل إلى أن حالة شطب لاعب هاوي في اليوم الأخير لفترة التسجيلات  حدثت في التسجيلات الأخيرة للاعبين غير طيفور ضارباً المثل بشطب نادي  الزهور لأحد لاعبيه لصالح نادي الأهلي الخرطوم في اليوم الأخير للتسجيلات  ليقوم الأهلي بالتعاقد مع اللاعب ومن ثم إعارته لنادي شباب ناصر.

 وأكد بدرالدين في ختام حديثه أن كل الخطوات التي تم إتباعها في تسجيل  طيفور سليمة مؤكدا أن تسجيله للمريخ قانوني ولا توجد به أي مخالفة لا من  نادي المريخ ولا من نادي القدس.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ" تنقل موقعة اوتوهو و"سبورتاق" يكشف القيمة

 
 تفيد متابعات #سبورتاق أن قناة المريخ الفضائية نجحت في الفوز بحق النقل  الحصري لمباراة إياب الدور التمهيدي بين "المريخ" و"اتوهو" الكونغولي  المقررة عصر الجمعة المقبل بملعب "الهلال".
 وبحسب ما تحصل عليه #سبورتاق، فإن مجلس "المريخ تسلم" عدة عروض لنقل  المواجهة من عدة قنوات وكان عرض قناة المريخ الأفضل بين تلك العروض حيث وصل  إلى مليون جنيه (مليار) ليوافق المجلس على العرض ويتم توقيع عقد البث  التلفزيوني الحصري لصالح قناة المريخ التي سلمت المبلغ فوراً.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الممتاز الموسم القادم بطريقة المجموعتين بالخرطوم



Hisham Abdalsamad 

أمن اتحاد الكرة السوداني على تنظيم الدوري الممتاز لموسم 2020 – 2021 بنظام المجموعتين، على أن تقام المباريات بولاية الخرطوم.

وتأتي الخطوة بعد تفشي الموجة الثانية من جائحة “كورونا” في البلاد.

وينتظر أن تدفع لجنة المسابقات بالمقترح المذكور للاتحاد خلال الساعات القادمة.

ويجد المقترح تأييداً من رئيس الاتحاد كمال شداد، وسيكون القرار النهائي لمجلس للإدارة الذي سيؤيد ما تقدمت به لجنة المسابقات أو يرفضه.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صلاح نمر.: جاهز للمشاركة

Hisham Abdalsamad 

طمأن لاعب فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ ومدافعه "صلاح نمر" جماهير الفريق على صحته .

واكد نمر بأنه في حالة جيدة بعد تعافيه من الإصابة التي تعرض لها في المباراة السابقة امام "اوتوهو" الكنغولي لحساب جولة الذهاب من الدور التمهيدي بمسابقة دوري ابطال افريقيا .

وأفاد بأنه بات جاهزا بدنيا للمشاركة في مباراة الجمعة بعد تلقي الضوء الأخضر من الجهاز الطبي .

وأشار صلاح الى إصابة زميله القائد "أمير كمال" التي حدثت في ذات المباراة واصافا اياها بغير المقلقة وأن اللاعب بخير.
وكان كل من صلاح نمر وأمير كمال تعرضا للإصابة في مباراة الأحمر ضد اتوهو 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لجنة تأهيل ملعب المريخ تلتقي شركتي بامسعود للفلاتر والمياه وتكنو للخدمات الزراعية لوضع خارطة العمل بالملعب



Hisham Abdalsamad 

إلتقت نهار اليوم الثلاثاء الموافق 01 نوفمبر 2020م لجنة تأهيل ملعب المريخ لنفرة قروب الجار (2) بقاعة كبار الزوار بإستاد المريخ بأمدرمان بوفد شركتي بامسعود للفلاتر والمياه وشركة تكنو للخدمات الزراعية .

وكان في إستقبالهم عضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ ومسئول البنى التحتية الأستاذ / على مصطفى أسد وسعادة اللواء / مأمون الطاهر رئيس لجنة التأهيل والأستاذ وليد محمد عبدالرحمن مقرر اللجنة والمهندسين منتصر النوش ومهند كمال مشرفي الملعب من النواحي الفنية.

وأوضح المهندس عوض السيد مدير شركة بامسعود خطتهم الرامية لتركيب محطة التحلية للمياه والتي ستعمل على معالجة مشكلة الأملاح الكثيرة في مياه المصرف والبئر وخزان المياه الذي يضخ المياه للملعب .

كما طاف على الملعب حتى يتم إصطحاب كل الأراء الفنية للمكان الذي سيتم فيه تركيب محطة المياه.

وكذلك إستمعت اللجنة للمهندس سامي من شركة تكنو للخدمات الزراعية والخارطة الزمنية لإنجاز مهمة الملعب حسب خطة اللجنة التي تعمل الأن بالملعب حتى يكون الملعب جاهزا ومتاحا لفريق الكرة في الأدوار القادمة لبطولة الأندية الإفريقية .









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تعاقد المريخ مع طيفور كلاعب محترف بعد أن سجله أحد الأندية كلاعب هاو، والهواة لا يحتاجون إلى شطب وليست لديهم حماية، إذا أخطأ نادي القدس بشطب اللاعب في اليوم الأخير فلماذا يُعاقب المريخ على خطأ ارتكبه نادٍ آخر؟



طيفور لاعب المريخ شاء من شاء وأبى من أبى..
للاستهداف وجوه عِدّة







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سوداكال يواصل الخداع والسقطات الأخلاقية ويصعد قضية الإستاد لساحات القضاء .. ويلاحق البصري مدير الإستاد السابق بالبلاغات 




كتب : أحمد دراج

قضية إستاد المريخ تأخذ منحنيات خطيرة من رئيس المريخ ادم سوداكال الذي أقال مدير الإستاد البصري عيسى التوم عبر قرار فردي دون الرجوع لمجلسه وتعيين مدير الإستاد السابق كمال دحية وكون لجنة برئاسة موظف النادي عبدالحي العاقب لعملية التسليم والتسليم من مدير الإستاد البصري ولجنة قانونية برئاسة محاميه محمد هاشم الذي عينه مستشارا قانونيا للنادي بعيدا عن اللجنة القانونية الموجودة اصلا.

وكان أن رفض عدد من أعضاء مجلس المريخ بقيادة محمد موسى الكندو هذا القرار الذي إعتبروه قرارا فرديا ولم يكن عبر إجتماع راتب لمجلس الإدارة .

وتوالت الأحداث داخل مجلس المريخ المنقسم ليتم تجميد عضوية مجلس المريخ جناح الكندو.

ويوم الإثنين 30 نوفمبر إجتمعت الفيفا بأتحاد كرة القدم السوداني ومجلس المريخ بقيادة سوداكال الذي أفاد الإتحاد الدولي زورا وبهتانا بأن مجلسه لا يوجد فيه إنقسامات وأنهم كمجلس يعملون في إنسجام تام.

وتشهد ساحات القضاء تصعيد كبير وملاحقات قانونية وبلاغات من السيد أدم سوداكال ومستشار القانوني ضد البصري عيسى التوم حيث تم إستدعاؤه يوم الأحد 29 نوفمبر ويوم الإثنين 30 نوفمبر بسبب عدم تسليمه للعهد طرفه بالإستاد للجنة المكونة برئاسة موظف النادي عبدالحي العاقب وكان أن سلم البصري كل مايخص الإستاد من عهد ومفاتيح لرئيس لجنة المنشآت وعضو مجلس الإدارة على أسد.





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#كبد الحقيقة 



#د. مزمل أبو القاسم 

1/12/2020

        *مين  فرعنك؟*

* من الأشياء المحيرة في أداء مجلس إدارة الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم خضوع معظم الأعضاء للقرارات الفردية التي يصدرها رئيس اتحاد برتبة دكتاتور، تنطبق على حالته مقولة (يا فرعون مين فرعنك)!!
* المقولة المذكورة مثل يتردد كثيراً على ألسن أحبائنا المصريين كثيراً، للتعبير عن استنكارهم للاستبداد، وهم يكملونها بردٍ طريف ينسبونه إلى الفرعون، ومفاده (ما لقيتش اللي يحوشني).
* بالمثل لم يجد رئيس الاتحاد المستبد من (يحوشه)، ويقول له حسبك كفاك تمدداً وتجاوزاً للنظام الأساسي الذي حدد مهام الرئيس في إطار بعينه، وحصرها في تمثيل الاتحاد قانونياً، وتنفيذ القرارات الصادرة من الجمعية العمومية ومجلس الإدارة عبر الأمانة العامة، وضمان الأداء الفاعل لأجهزة الاتحاد، والإشراف على عمل الأمانة العامة، وصيانة العلاقة التي تربط الاتحاد بأعضائه وعلاقته مع الفيفا والكاف والمنظمات الأخرى، والتوصية بتعيين الأمين العام أو إعفائه، علاوةً على تولي رئاسة اجتماعات الجمعية العمومية ومجلس الإدارة ولجنة الطوارئ واللجان التي يتم تكليفه برئاستها.
* باختصار.. تنحصر مهام الرئيس في أمور تشريفية، بمعنى أنه لا يمتلك أي صلاحيات حقيقية بمعزل عن مجلسه ككل، ومع ذلك نرى عجباً من دكتاتور يفعل ما يريد، فيعين أفراد حاشيته في الجهاز الإداري للاتحاد ويبتدع لهم وطائف من عدم.
* فساد شداد الإداري امتد إلى السطو على الصلاحيات الإدارية والمالية للأمين العام الذي تحول في عهده إلى سكرتير شخصي للرئيس، حيث درج على شداد ممارسة سلطة التصديق المالي بلا سند من النظام الأساسي، وتعود على تغييب المجلس والأمانة العامة عن العقود التي يبرمها الاتحاد مع جهات أخرى، مثلما فعل في عقدي ترحيل أندية الدرجة الممتازة، بفساد مشهر تم بلا عطاءات، ومع شركة لا تمتلك أي وسيلة ترحيل.
* دكتاتورية الرئيس وفساده استبانا في تسهيله وصول 20 ألف دولار من دعم الكاف إلى يد زوجته (ابتسام حسب الرسول) في بيتها، مع تخصيص سيارة لها، ظلت تستقلها أكثر من عشر سنوات، وتتم صيانتها وتزويدها بالوقود على حساب الاتحاد.
* كذلك خصص شداد مبلغ (39) ألف دولار لشراء سيارة كورولا (بلا عطاء) وُضعت تحت تصرفه على مدار اليوم، ويقودها سائق عينه شداد مديراً إدارياً للمنتخبات من دون أي مؤهلات.
* دكتاتور الاتحاد يعين رؤساء البعثات الخارجية منفرداً، ويسمي من يمثلون الاتحاد في الكاف، ويعين المراقبين ويعفيهم منفرداً.
* شداد يتدخل في عمل اللجان الدائمة مثلما فعل عندما أقحم نفسه في اجتماعات اللجنة المنظمة، وفرض عليها أن لا تؤجل أي مباراة من دون موافقته، ومثلما أقدم على إلغاء برمجة أصدرتها اللجنة بمنافسة الدوري التأهيلي بقرار منفرد، وحرض الحكام على عدم إدارة مبارياتها.
 * شداد يتغول على صلاحيات اللجان القضائية المستقلة، ويتدخل في أعمالها متجاوزاً النظام الأساسي الذي يفرض عليه أن يكف يده عنها.
* سبق له أن انتقد قراراً أصدرته لجنة الاستئنافات التي تتمتع باستقلالية تامة عن المجلس، وقبل يومين تعدى على صلاحيات اللجنة وأمر بوقف قرار أصدرته لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين بخصوص لاعبي المريخ الثلاثة، عجب ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس.
* قبل ذلك أقدم شداد على تغييب المجلس باختار ممثلي الاتحاد في الاجتماع الذي انعقد مع الفيفا أمس، وبالطبع وضع اسمه على رأس الثلاثي الذي مثل الاتحاد في الاجتماع.
* قبل ذلك دس الفاشل أنفه في الشئون الداخلية لنادي الهلال واختار رئيس وأعضاء لجنة التطبيع بنفسه واجتمع بهم منفرداً، قبل أن يتغول على صلاحيات اللجنة بتكوين لجنة للإشراف على عضوية النادي.
* شداد تدخل حتى في توزيع المناصب للجنة الهلالية، وسمى أحد أصدقائه نائباً للأمين العام فيها، وعندما تعلق الأمر بالمريخ أفتى بأن النادي مستقل ولا يجوز للاتحاد أن يتدخل في شئونه!
* عندما أنكر مجلسه قانونية الجمعية العمومية للمريخ، اعترف بها شداد منفرداً، وأصدر خطاباً لمجلس المريخ بذلك المعنى. 
* الدكتاتور الفاسد يجاهر بانتهاك النظام الأساسي لاتحاده، ويتفاخر بذلك، مثلما فعل عندما أقر بلسانه بأنه عطّل تكوين لجنة الأخلاقيات في الاتحاد، بزعم أن (السودانيين ما بقبلوا المثول أمامها)، بإساءة معلنة للشعب السوداني المعروف باحترامه للنظم والقوانين.
* باختصار.. نحن أمام حالة متأخرة جداً، لدكتاتور متسلط، يتوهم أنه محور الكون، ولا يجد حرجاً في تهميش مجلسه، واتخاذ أي قرار بمعزل عن اللجان العدلية والمستقلة وحتى الجمعية العمومية نفسها.
* ما يفعله دكتاتور الاتحاد طبيعي ويشبهه ويتناسب مع شخصيته، وهو لا يثير الاستغراب، لكن المحير والمثير للعجب حقاً ينحصر في صمت وخضوع نواب الرئيس وأعضاء المجلس عن التجاوزات المستمرة لرئيسهم المستبد، الذي يسمح لزوجته بالتدخل في أدق تفاصيل العمل اليومي للاتحاد.
* ما سر ذلك الخضوع الغريب؟
* ما الذي يمنعهم من شكمه ولجمه وإلزامه حده ووقف تجاوزاته المستمرة وتهميشه الدائم لهم؟
* كل نواب الرئيس وأعضاء المجلس خاضعون لدكتاتورية فرعون الاتحاد ما خلا معتز الشاعر، الذي تمتع بالجرأة اللازمة لانتقاد فرعون الاتحاد وشكاه إلى لجنة الانضباط وإلى الفيفا بتهم تتعلق بتجاوز الصلاحيات وتهميش المجلس واتخاذ قرارات مهمة بمعزل عن المجلس.
* بالطبع لا ننتظر من لجنة الانضباط أن تدين شداد وتوقفه عند حده، لأنه اختار رئيسها وأعضائها بنفسه، وحرص على أن تضم بعض غلاة أنصاره ومريديه.
* فساد إداري ومالي متمدد، استمر ثلاث سنوات بسبب ضعف المجلس الخاضع لتمدد الدكتاتور الفاسد المستبد.
* لن يهدأ لنا بال ولن نكف أقلامنا عنه حتى يرعوي ويتعلم أصول العمل المؤسسي ويحاسب على تجاوزاته المستمرة وفساده المُعلن.

آخر الحقائق

* إحصاء عدد خروقات شداد للنظام الأساسي صعب.
* لو تمتع مجلس المريخ ببعض الجرأة وشكاه إلى الفيفا عقب تدخله في عمل لجنة الاستئنافات فسيدينه.
* بسبب قرار شداد سيفقد المريخ خدمات لاعبيه الثلاثة في الدور المقبل لدوري الأبطال.
* لكن مجلس المريخ مشغول بالتنازع على المقاعد، ولن يجرؤ على تقديم الشكوى.
* زعم الزميل إبراهيم عوض أن المريخ متعود على التجاوز وخرق القوانين.
* صدق.. فالمريخ هو الذي ارتكب فضيحة القرن بتبديل الرقمين (2 و12)!
* وهو الذي طلب من الحكم استبدال اسم الثعلب بكندورة.
* وهو الذي حاول استمالة الحكم السوداني عبد الله القرقور للتواطؤ في مباراة باتا ملاوي الشهيرة بيوغندا.
* وهو الذي ارتكب فضيحة الإعارات الوهمية الشهيرة.
* وهو الذي سجل لاعباً نيجيرياً يمتلك أسماء وجنسيات عديدة.
* وهو الذي استخرج شهادة ميلاد مضروبة لتسجيل لاعب يمني قاصر بطريقة مخالفة للقانون.
* وهو الذي زعم عند تسجيل أحد اللاعبين الموزمبيقيين بأن السودان يخلو ممن يجيدون اللغة البرتغالية.
* لولا السيد المريخ لكان رصيد الكرة السودانية على الصعيد القاري صفراً كبيراً في مسابقات الكاف.
* للمريخ واحد ونص من إنجازين حققتهما الكرة السودانية على مدار تاريخها الطويل.
* فاز بلقب بطولة الأندية الإفريقية أبطال الكؤوس وساهم عبر خمسة من أبرز لاعبيه في فوز المنتخب الوطني ببطولة الأمم الإفريقية 1970!
* كان لعبد العزيز عبد الله وبشرى وهبة وبشارة عبد النضيف وسليمان عبد القادر والسر كاوندا القدح المعلى في فوز صقور الجديان بذلك اللقب الغالي.
* المريخ هو الواحد الصحيح في عالم الكرة السودانية وما دونه كسور وأصفار.
* نتابع ما يدور في موضوع إستاد المريخ وسنتدخل لنكتب عما يدور في ملف المنشآت والاستاد بالمستندات.
* آخر خبر: أقرعوا تقرير التسليم والتسلم الشهير لتعرفوا حقيقة ما يدور في هذا الملف الخطير!









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#بهدوء



#علم الدين هاشم

  *شداد لا علاقة له بقضية الثلاثي !*

اطنب اعلام الهلال في مدح الدكتور كمال شداد رئيس الاتحاد العام ظنا منهم بأنه قد اصدر قرارا نافذا بتجميد قرار لجنة اوضاع اللاعبين الذي اتخذته في اجتماعها الاخير باعتماد تسجيل الثلاثي رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس في كشوفات نادي المريخ بدلا عن الهلال !

الدكتور كمال شداد لم يصدر اي قرار بهذا الخصوص وانما الصحيح ان الهلال قد تقدم بخطاب رسمي للجنة الاستئنافات تسلمه مولانا محمد الحسن الرضي نائب رئيس اللجنة الذي قام مباشرة بايقاف قرار لجنة اوضاع اللاعبين باعتماد تسجيل الثلاثي في كشوفات المريخ وذلك الي حين البت في استئناف نادي الهلال !! وهو اجراء طبيعي في مثل هذه القضايا بحكم ان لجنة الاستئنافات العليا هي مرحلة من مراحل التقاضي ولايمكن اعتبار قرار لجنة اوضاع اللاعبين نهائيا نافذا طالما ان احد اطراف القضية يشعر بالضرر من قرار اللجنة المختصة !

الهلال سعي لايقاف قرار لجنة اوضاع اللاعبين حتي يضمن استرجاع حقوقه كاملة ومعاقبة الثلاثي ونادي المريخ وفق ماهو منصوص عنه في اللائحة المحلية والدولية بدلا عن العقوبات التي صدرت والتي اعتبرها تحايلا علي القانون !

مجلس ادارة نادي الهلال لم يطرق باب رئيس الاتحاد العام في هذه القضية حتي يدعي اعلام النادي الأزرق بان شداد هو من اوقف قرار لجنة اوضاع اللاعبين في الوقت الذي اعلن فيه مجلس الهلال رسميا انه لجأ للجنة الاستئنافات للطعن في قرار لجنة اوضاع اللاعبين !

ايضا يجب ان لاننسي بأن لجنة الانضباط لم تفتي حتي الان في قضية الثلاثي ويمكن ان تجمد نشاطهم مع المريخ اذا اقرت لجنة الاستئنافات بصحة قرار لجنة اوضاع اللاعبين باعتماد تسجيلهم مع الزعيم !

مانود التأكيد ان شداد لاعلاقة له بمسار القضية التي لازالت مراحل التقاضي مفتوحة فيها بين الانضباط والاستئنافات !








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#قلم في الساحة



#مأمون أبوشيبة

    *احترسوا من مفاجآت الإياب*

* يعتقد الكثيرون إن تعادل المريخ الايجابي مع اوتوهو بطل الكونغو في عقر داره يعني تأهل المريخ بنسبة 99%
* بل بدأ البعض يسأل عن خصم المريخ في دور ال32 ونتيجة رحيمو البوركيني وانيمبا النيجيري في بوركينا فاسو.
* صحيح إن المريخ كثيراً ما حقق التأهل في لقاءات الإياب بالقلعة الحمراء حتى إذا عاد خاسراً من الذهاب وما مباريات الريمونتادا بعيدة عن الأذهان..
* عندما كان المريخ ينتزع التأهل في الإياب على أرضه وقتها كان يلعب بحضور زلزال الملاعب وداخل القلعة الحمراء وبعد تعبئة خرافية تسبق المباراة فيتحول استاد المريخ إلى بركان أحمر يلتهب مما يؤثر على أعصاب الخصم.. ويمنح لاعبي المريخ قوة دفع رباعية.
* كان يمكن أن ندخل مواجهة الإياب بثقة كبيرة إذا كان زلزال الملاعب حاضراً وكان بكري المدينة جاهزاً لقيادة المريخ وكذلك الخبرة رمضان عجب.. ولكن..
* الأجواء التي كان يحقق فيها المريخ انتصاراته التاريخية داخل القلعة الحمراء لن تكون متاحة في لقاء الإياب المرتقب يوم الجمعة..
* زلزال الملاعب لن يكون حاضراً وحتى الملعب ليس بملعب المريخ..
* والمباراة ستقام عصراً بعكس ما اعتاد عليه المريخ عندما كان يلعب ليلاً باستاده علماً إن أغلبية دول القارة الأفريقية اعتادت على اللعب النهاري..
* وسيعود لاعبو المريخ في أقصى درجات الإرهاق بسبب رحلة العودة التي تستغرق ثلاثة أيام يترحل خلالها الفريق من مدينة إلى مدينة ومن مطار إلى مطار..
* والموعد المحدد لوصول الفريق إلى الخرطوم يسبق المباراة بأقل من 48 ساعة.. أي لن تكون هناك فرصة للتدريبات المركزة..
* وهناك لاعبون في التشكيلة الأساسية تعرضوا للإصابة وعلى رأسهم صلاح نمر الذي أصبح خارج حسابات مباراة الجمعة.. ثم القائد أمير كمال وهذا مشاركته في الإياب محتملة.. بينما أصيب بشكل أخف سيف تيري وعبدالرحمن كرنقو.. وضيق الفترة بين مباراتي الذهاب والإياب يصعب تطبيب المصابين..
* كرة القدم لا تخلو من المفاجآت ويكفي أن نضرب مثلاً بمباراة الذهاب بين المريخ وفيلا الأوغندي في كمبالا التي حقق فيها المريخ الفوز بهدف الراحل ايداهور عندما سافر جمهور المريخ بجنوب السودان إلى كمبالا برا لمؤازرة الفريق.. ووقتها ضمن الجميع تحقيق المريخ لفوز كبير على خصمه بأمدرمان.
* ولكن في مباراة الإياب بأمدرمان فشل المريخ في تحقيق الفوز حيث انتهت المباراة بالتعادل.. وأذكر كيف كانت جماهير المريخ متوترة بشدة في الجزء الأخير من المباراة خشية أن يحرز الخصم هدفاً يطيح المريخ..
* يقود المريخ مدرب حديث العهد لم يتعرف بعد على القدرات الحقيقية للاعبين ولا يعرف خلفياتهم في الملاعب وهذا لا يساعد على إدارة المباريات الصعبة واتخاذ القرارات الصحيحة إذا جاءت لحظات حرجة..
* ومن غير المستبعد أن يتعرض المريخ إلى ظلم التحكيم الأفريقي داخل أرضه.. فهناك سوابق كثيرة لقسوة التحكيم على المريخ على أرضه ووسط جماهيره فما بالنا والمباراة تقام بدون جمهور..
* ونضرب مثلاً بمباراة زيسكو الزامبي في مجموعات الأبطال 2009 التي جرت عصراً باستاد المريخ وأدارها حكم كاميروني مثل اللاعب رقم 12 للفريق الزامبي ومكن مهاجم زيسكو ساكواها من تسجيل هدف تسللي وآخر من ركلة جزاء غير صحيحة على الاطلاق عندما كان أمير دامر يغطي المهاجم قبل تنفيذ لعبة ثابتة جانبية، فأخذ المهاجم يضغط على صدر دامر بظهره ثم فجأة تعمد السقوط أمام دامر ليصفر الحكم الكاميروني المتربص معلناً ركلة جزاء وسط دهشة الجميع.. وانتهت المباراة بخسارة المريخ بثلاثة أهداف لأثنين داخل ملعبه علماً إن المريخ حقق التعادل أمام زيسكو في معقله بزامبيا!!
* ونذكر إن فريق زيسكو كان قد اشتكى للكاف من ظلم التحكيم في مباراته مع الهلال باستاد الهلال والتي سبقت مواجهته للمريخ.. كما أن طاقم التحكيم الكاميروني والمنسقة الأمنية للمباراة الجنوب أفريقية (سو) كانوا قد حضروا إلى الخرطوم في طائرة واحدة برفقة الفريق الزامبي!!
* ونذكر عقب المباراة هاجمنا التحكيم واستنكرنا حضور الحكام والمنسقة الأمنية وفريق زيسكو في طائرة واحدة.. فأصدر سكرتير الاتحاد العام وقتها مجدي شمس الهلالي المعروف بياناً دافع فيه عن الجنوب أفريقية (مدام سوسو).. والتي قامت بتحريض الحكم  الكاميروني للانحياز للفريق الزامبي!! 
* على المريخ الحذر من مفاجآت التحكيم يوم الجمعة فمن غير المستبعد أن يتكرر نفس المشهد التحكيمي في المباراة الأخيرة بالكنغو..
* على إدارة المريخ (إن وجدت) أن تخصص مرافقين لطاقم التحكيم منذ وصولهم المطار وحتى موعد حضورهم لاستاد الهلال.. وحذار أن يرافق الحكام شخص من اتحاد شداد..
* المباراة يجب أن تتلفز فضائياً لأن الحكام الظالمين المرتشين لا يحبذون التلفزة خوفاً من فضح جرائمهم.. مثل حكم مباراة الكنغو وأمثاله من الذين يستغلون عدم تلفزة مباريات الأدوار التمهيدية لجني دولارات الحرام..
* قيل إن حكم مباراة الكنغو الحقير لم يشر لاحتساب الزمن الضائع (4 دقائق) إلا في الدقيقة 94 وبالتالي كان يفترض أن ينهي المباراة في الدقيقة 98 ولكنه مدد الزمن حتى جاء هدف التعادل في الدقيقة 100 ثم أنهى المباراة في الدقيقة 112 بذمتكم هل هذا حكم أم لص حقير وجبان..
* يجب أن يشكو المريخ لمراقب مباراة الجمعة منع الكنغوليين للتلفزة وظلم التحكيم لهم في الكنغو ويعرضون له صورة لوحة النتائج ومؤشر الزمن الذي وصل الدقيقة 112 حسب ما ظهر في لوحة النتيجة.. مع المطالبة بتحكيم عادل..
 * من واقع السوابق الكثيرة يجب عمل كل الاحتياطات اللازمة والحذر من أي مفاجآت غير سارة لا قدر الله..

زمن إضافي

* الشكر الجزيل للزميل حسن بشير والاخوة في عمان لجهودهم مع الاتحاد العماني حتى تم ارسال شهادة انتقال العقرب..
* لقد قلنا إن هذه الأمور تحتاج لشوية جكة واتصالات ومتابعة هنا وهناك وينتهي الأمر بكل سهولة..
* أما اتحاد شداد الظالم والمتربص بالمريخ نسأل الله أن يرد كيده عليه..








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#سبورتاق || فريقا المريخ و اتوهو الكنغولي يصلان البلاد في الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حمدا لله على سلامة الوصول  .















*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :




* شاختار يكرر تفوقه على ريال مدريد ويُشعل حسابات التأهل
* فِتيان ليفربول يؤمّنون التأهل والصدارة على حساب أياكس
* انتر ميلان يقهر مونشنجلادباخ ويتمسك بتذكرة الأبطال
* أتلتيكو يُضيع الفوز أمام بايرن ميونخ ويتعادل بهدف لهدف
* السيتي يتعادل مع بورتو سلبيا.. ويتأهلان لثمن النهائي
* ريد بول يحصد فوزه الأول في التشامبيونزليج أمام لوكوموتيف
* مارسيليا يطرد أولمبياكوس خارج دوري الأبطال بعد فوزه بهدفين
* ميسي خارج قائمة برشلونة لمباراة فرينكفاروزي
* طلائع الجيش يُزيد أحزان الزمالك بثلاثية مثيرة ويقصيه من كأس مصر
* يوفنتوس يطرق أبواب اليونايتد لاستعارة فان دي بيك
* الاتحاد الإنجليزي يضع لائحة جديدة للانتقالات بسبب الخروج من الاتحاد الأوروبي
* رسميًا.. تأجيل مباراة نيوكاسل ضد أستون فيلا بسبب كورونا
* مدرب فرينكفاروزي يتطلع للصمود أمام برشلونة
* تقرير اسباني : راموس سيوافق على التجديد للريال ب3 شروط
* صلاح ينافس ميسي ورونالدو في تشكيلة يويفا المثالية
* شنغهاي يبلغ ثمن نهائي أبطال آسيا رغم الخسارة القاسية
* ريال مدريد يخطط لصفقة تبادلية مفاجئة لضم مبابي
* صحيفة: بيريز يفكر في إقالة زيدان من تدريب وتعيين بوكيتينو بديلا له
* سيتين: برشلونة لم يعوضني.. والنادي يمر بلحظة مقلقة
* بيرلو: الخسارة تستدعي مشاكل غير موجودة.. وحددت دور ديبالا
* كروس: ساعدنا شاختار على الفوز.. والحظ عاندنا
* زيدان: ما حدث عارولن أستقيل .. مودريتش: سنقاتل للبقاء




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :



❖ دوري أبطال أوروبا  - المجموعات :


* كراسنودار - روسيا (-- : --) رين - فرنسا 19:55  2 beIN  عامر الحوذيري


* باشاك شهير - تركيا (-- : --) لايبزيج - ألمانيا 19:55  1 beIN  خالد الحدي


* إشبيلية - إسبانيا (-- : --) تشيلسي - إنجلترا 22:00  2 beIN  عصام الشوالي


* يوفنتوس - إيطاليا (-- : --) دينامو كييف - أوكرانيا 22:00  4 beIN  يوسف سيف


* فرينكفاروزي - المجر (-- : --) برشلونة - إسبانيا 22:00  3 beIN  خليل البلوشي


* بوروسيا دورتموند - ألمانيا (-- : --) لاتسيو - إيطاليا 22:00  5 beIN  حفيظ دراجي


* كلوب بروج - بلجيكا (-- : --) زينيت - روسيا 22:00  6 beIN  نوفل الباشي


* مانشستر يونايتد - إنجلترا (-- : --) باريس سان جيرمان - فرنسا 22:00  1 beIN  جودة بده


——————————————


 
■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :



❖ دوري أبطال أوروبا  - المجموعات :


* أتلتيكو مدريد - إسبانيا (1 : 1) بايرن ميونيخ - ألمانيا
* لوكوموتيف - روسيا (1 : 3) ريد بول - النمسا
#ترتيب_A: بايرن ميونيخ (13) أتلتيكو مدريد (6) ريد بول (4) لوكوموتيف (3)

* مونشنغلادباخ - ألمانيا (2 : 3) انتر ميلان - إيطاليا
* شاختار - أوكرانيا (2 : 0) ريال مدريد - إسبانيا
#ترتيب_B: مونشنغلادباخ (8) شاختار (7) ريال مدريد (7) انتر ميلان (5)

* بورتو - البرتغال (0 : 0) مانشستر سيتي - إنجلترا

* مارسيليا - فرنسا (2 : 1) أولمبياكوس - اليونان
#ترتيب_C: مانشستر سيتي (13) بورتو (10) أولمبياكوس (3) مارسيليا (3)

* ليفربول - إنجلترا (1 : 0) أياكس أمستردام - هولندا
* أتلانتا - إيطاليا (1 : 1) ميتييلاند - الدانمارك
#ترتيب_D: ليفربول (12) أتلانتا (8) أياكس (7) ميتييلاند (1)

——————————————


❖ كاس مصر  - نصف النهائي:
* الزمالك (1 : 3) طلائع الجيش
* الاتحاد السكندري (1 : 2) الاهلي
——————————————



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* التش يؤكد ان هدفهم الترشح لدور الــــــــــــــ(32) لابطال افريقيا
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ قبل أيام من مواجهة الإياب في الخرطوم بملعب الهلال في البطولة الإفريقية أمام أتوهو الكنغولي.
عبّر لاعب المريخ أحمد حامد التش عن سعادته بالنتيجة التي حققها فريقه أمام  أتوهو الكنغولي في البطولة الإفريقية اليوم السبت، مشيرًا إلى أنّها  إيجابية.
وقال التش في تدوينة على صفحته الرسمية عقب المباراة،”الحمد لله على النتيجة الإيجابية”.
وأضاف” تفكيرنا التام في التأهل من داخل القواعد بالإصرار والعزيمة”.
ودعا التش جماهير المريخ إلى مساندتهم بالدعوات في المواجهة المرتقبة بعد أسبوع.
وأردف” دعواتكم جمهورنا الوفي في غيابكم الحزين عن الملعب في الردّ”.
و”الأحد”، تعادل المريخ السوداني أمام مضيفه أتوهو الكنغولي بهدفٍ لكلٍ ضمن ذهاب تمهيدي أبطال إفريقيا.
وسيتجدّد اللقاء بين الفريقين في الخامس من ديسمبر المقبل بملعب الهلال ضمن إياب المرحلة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻋﺎﺩﺕ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺎﺕ ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻰ ﻣﻦ ﻓﺠﺮ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺍﻷﺭﺑﻌﺎﺀ ﺑﻌﺜﺔ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺑﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻗﺎﺩﻣﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺑﺮﺍﺯﺍﻓﻴﻞ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺃﻥ ﺃﺩﻯ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻟﻘﺎﺀ ﺫﻫﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﺘﻤﻬﻴﺪﻱ ﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺃﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺃﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻭﺗﻮﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻧﻐﻮﻟﻲ، ﻭﺍﻧﺘﻈﻢ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻣﺒﺎﺷﺮﺓ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﻣﻐﻠﻖ ﺣﻴﺚ ﻳﺘﺄﻫﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﻹﻳﺎﺏ ﻋﺼﺮ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﺔ .





ﻭﻳﻨﺘﻈﺮ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺆﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺒﻪ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺴﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺩﺳﺔ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺑﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﺩﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﺔ ﺑﺄﻣﺪﺭﻣﺎﻥ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺨﺘﺘﻢ ﺗﺤﻀﻴﺮﺍﺗﻪ ﻟﻤﻮﻗﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﺔ ﺑﺘﺪﺭﻳﺐ ﺧﻔﻴﻒ ﺑﺎﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻇﻬﺮ ﺍﻟﺨﻤﻴﺲ














*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*زووم



ابوعاقلة اماسا

لغز عمار طيفور..!

* عدد مقدر من الذين اتصلوا علينا مستفسرين عن مشكلة اللاعب عمار طيفور كان سؤالهم: ما الذي ذهب به إلى فلسطين حتى يوقع للقدس، فأشرح لهم أن فريق القدس المعني من فرق الخرطوم حديثة التكوين والإنتساب، وتترى الأسئلة: طيب ليه وليه وليه؟
هي نفس الأسئلة التي أثارت حيرتي في عهد سوداكال ولم أجد لها إجابات شافية، فاللاعب موهوب موهوب، وسبق للمريخ أن ضم لاعباً من الدوري الفرنسي بقيمة ساكواها بعقد احتراف وااااضح بدون لف ودوران، وفي هذه الحالة يكون إجراءات تسجيل اللاعب معروفة وليست ثمة إكتشافات نحن بصددها، فهي كرة قدم ولوائح إنتقالات وليس هنالك جانب غامض ومظلم في الأمر، فإما عمار طيفور لاعب هاوي ويقوم المريخ بتسجيله مباشرة في كشوفاته بأورنيك تسجيل جديد، أو أنه محترف ويتعاقد معه ويبدأ إجراءات طلب شهادة النقل الدولية، ولكن هنالك جوانب غامضة في القضية سأوجزها في المساحة التالية:
* بالنسبة لي كناقد رياضي ومتابع جيد للأحداث، عمار طيفور لاعب سوداني موهوب ولد في أمريكا لأبوين سودانيين وظهرت موهبته هناك ونمت وأصبحت لديه طموحات للتطور والصعود في دنيا الإحتراف، لذلك سافر من أمريكا إلى إيطاليا، ولكن من قدموه ورشحوه للمنتخب الوطني قالوا أنه ناشط كمحترف في إحدى درجات السيريا الإيطالية، وورد إسم (باستيا)… وقد تابعت فيديوهات بهذا المضمون، وشاهدت اللاعب في أكثر من مران ومباراة مع المنتخب الأولمبي وأعتقد أن موهبته فرضته على المشرفين في المنتخب الأول فاستدعوه، وطالما هو ضمن الكلية فذلك يعني أنه معروف لدى الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم والمعروف لا يعرف.
* المريخ في ظروفه الطبيعية عندما كان رؤساءه أشخاص طبيعيين، كان يدخل في مفاوضات مع اللاعب مباشرة ويتفهم وضعه، ويعرف إذا كانت لديه إرتباطات خارجية مع فرق، كما أشيع عنه، ويدرس قيده بالطرق القانونية الواضحة التي لا تدخل النادي في تعقيدات، ولكن.. ظهور فريق القدس في الصورة، وتسجيل اللاعب في كشوفاته وشطبه في أقل من ظ¢ظ¤ ساعة يدير الرؤوس إلى إتحاد الخرطوم وينبه إلى أن هنالك شيء ما حدث، لأن لاعب في قيمة طيفور لايحتاج إلى محطات نحو كشوفات المريخ المليء بالمواهب مثله..!
* التوضيحات الكثيرة التي خرجت من نادي المريخ ومحاولة شرح ما تم وتعليق عوض رمرم، ومحاولة شيطنة الإتحاد العام والزج بكمال شداد في الموضوع في تقديري أسلوب نمطي سخيف للصراعات الإنصرافية التي تدور في الساحة الآن، ومحاولات بائسة لصرف النظر عن أصل الموضوع، ومازلت أؤكد أنه موضوع بسيط جداً ولا يتطلب كل هذه الجلبة والضجيج..!
* اللاعب طيفور لديه وكيل، ومن المفترض أن يتولى التفاوض عنه تحاشياً للتعقيدات، وقد علمت في وقت سابق أنه ليس طرفاً فيما تم بين اللاعب والقدس والمريخ معاً.. لذلك فهمي البسيط أن هنالك عملية جراحية (تجميلية) تمت لإبعاد أي طرف يمكن أن يستفيد مادياً من الصفقة، (وكيل أو حتى تعاقد سابق).. ولكن جاءت العملية بأثر سالب فأصبحت (تشويهاً) بدلاً أن كانت جراحة تجميلية.. فالمريخ نادٍ كبير ورائد، يسعى لتأكيد هيبة القوانين واللوائح وتثبيتها ولا حاجة له لأساليب اللف والدوران، فهذه تخدم بطولات الأفراد فقط وليست المؤسسات..!
* إمشي عدل.. يحتار عدوك فيك.. من هذا المثل الشائع نستنبط المنطق لنقول: أن المريخ من حقه أن يوقع مع طيفور الموهوب في إتحاد كرة القدم، وطالما أنه لاعب بدون سجل تعاقدات دولية فليست هنالك شهادة إنتقال تطلب من الخارج، وبالتالي يكون عقد النادي هو الأول في مسيرته الإحترافية.. وأي شيء غير ذلك يكون مثيراً للشبهات.
حواشي
* اللاعب عمار طيفور يبلغ من العمر بحسب المستندات الرسمية (ظ¢ظ£) عاماً، وقد أصبح معروفاً لدينا ولدى كل الرياضيين السودانيين والمتابعين منذ أن فرض نفسه أساسياً مع منتخبنا الأولمبي، وتم استدعاءه للمنتخب الأول.
* لولا ظهور فريق القدس في الصورة لربما كانت الأشياء منسجمة ومنطقية.. ولكن.. حتى تصريح الصديق إبراهيم شيكورا سكرتير نادي القدس جاء مستغرباً وأضفى على الموضوع غموضاً على غموض..!
* قال شيكورا: أنهم أرادوا إتاحة فرصة الإحتكاك للاعب حتى يحافظ على الفورمة… ويعني بتسحيله في القدس… قرأت التصريح وسألت نفسي هل يعني طيفور لاعب منتخبنا الوطني أم يقصد الزميل شهاب مغاربة مدافع منتخب الصحفيين…!!
* بدأ العد التنازلي لمباراة العبور مع أوتوهو الكنغولي، مباراة ستكون لها ما بعدها….!
* النتيجة الأولى (ظ،/ظ،) مفخخة، والوضع يتطلب الحيطة والحذر، خاصة وأن المريخ لديه سجل من الإخفاق في السنوات الأخيرة حتى كاد الدور التمهيدي أن يصبح عقدة.
* ذكريات (أمتز) رئيس تقلق مضاجع المريخاب وتستدعي ذاكرة الكوارث وتسحب الطمأنينة من القلوب.
* سيخوض المريخ مباراته على ملعب الهلال في الساعة الثانية من بعد ظهر الجمعة، في لحظة لم يضع المصلين فيها ملابس صلاة الجمعة، وبعض الأئمة لم ينزلوا من منابرهم…!
* كل من شاهد إستاد المريخ في حلته القديمة… عندما كان مسرحاً للمواعيد المهمة مثل فاصلة مصر والجزائر، عليه ألا يقترب هذه الأيام من زيارة الموقع حتى لا يدخل في صدمة قد تفقده حياته..!
* إستاد المريخ أحيل لخرابة يسكنها البوم، وملعبه السندسي بات حواشة زرعت ذرة وتركت في الموسم التالي بوراً… هذا المنظر يألفه أبناء الجزيرة أمثال صديقي شمس الدين الأمين..!
* حواشة الذرة عندما تترك بور في موسمها التالي لا تستطيع السير فيها بدون أن تتأذى من بقايا سيقان الذرة المثبتة على الأرض الطينية.. وهكذا أصبح إستاد المريخ بسبب الكذب والغش والخداع.
* كنت حاضراً وسمعت بأذني هاتين، عصر ذاك اليوم، عندما خرج سوداكال من القمقم الذي كان فيه.. وعندما قال: أريد هذا الملعب أفضل مما كان… !!
* توقعت بعد ذلك أن يتعاقد مع شركة عالمية متخصصة ويرصد ملايين الدولارات حتى يصبح إستاد المريخ أفضل مما كان عليه أيام جمال الوالي، ولكن (حدس ما حدس)… ولم نره يزور هذا الملعب قط، ولم نسمع بأنه أنفق جنيهاً واحداً لإنبات متر واحد من العشب… فكانت النتيجة خراب.
* عندما كثرت المطالبات في عهد البصري وزادت الضغوط وتبادل الإتهامات أراد سوداكال أن يتخلص منه ويستعيض بكمال دحية.
* في عهد كمال دحية كنت أحرص على تناول قهوة الصباح بإستاد المريخ، وشاهدت بأم عيني حرص جمال الوالي وزياراته المتكررة ومتابعته بنفسه وما كان يوفره لإنجاز العمل… لذلك كان الإستاد فعلاً قلعة.. أما صديقي كمال دحية فسوف يتصل بأم خالد لكي تبعت له عمود الفطور وثيرموس القهوة أو الشاي بالإستاد إذا عاد… وأراهن أنه سيصمد أسبوعاً واحداً فقط مع الشح والبخل الذي في المكان…!!









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعد أن وصل الخرطوم في الثانية من فجر اليوم ، فريقنا الأول يؤدي مران مساء اليوم استعداداً لمباراة اوتوهو الكنغولي بالجمعة.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*السلطات الكونغولية تمنع "مادبو" من العودة مع المريخ

                                                                                                                            تفيد متابعات #سبورتاق أن سلطات  الكونغو برازافيل منعت رئيس بعثة المريخ "الصادق مادبو" من العودة مع  الفريق.  وبحسب ما تحصل عليه #سبورتاق، فإن بعثة المريخ وحينما كانت تهم بالعودة إلى  الخرطوم، حضر مسئول من السلطات الكونغولية وأخطر بعثة المريخ بأن نتائج  مسحة كورونا التي خضع لها أفراد بعثة المريخ قبل السفر والعودة للخرطوم  كشفت عن عينة إيجابية للصادق مادبو ليتم منعه من السفر وابقاءه بالكونغو في  حجر صحي على أن يخضع لفحص جديد خلال الأيام القليلة القادمة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يعدل موعد مرانه بسبب المريخ

                                                                                                                            علن مدير الكرة بنادي "الهلال" الأستاذ  : "عبدالمهيمن الأمين" عن تعديل زمن إنطلاقة مران "الهلال" اليوم إلى  الساعة الثالثة عصراً بإستاده بدلاً من الساعة الرابعة والنصف، وذلك بعد  إعتذار فريق "المريخ" الذي كان من المفترض أن يجري مرانه الرئيسي في الساعة  الثالثة من عصر اليوم الأربعاء بإستاد "الهلال".  يذكر أن "المريخ" قرر نقل تدريبه الرئيسي إلى ملعب "دار الرياضة" بامدرمان  عند السادسة مساء.  وجاء قرار الجهاز الفني بتأخير التمرين لمنح ساعات راحة اضافية للاعبين بعد  العودة من الكنغو فجر اليوم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سبورتاق يكشف سبب تخلف لاعبي "اوتوهو" بإثيوبيا

 
 عادت إلى الخرطوم في الساعات الأولى من فجر اليوم الأربعاء بعثة فريق  الكرة بنادي "المريخ" قادمة من "برازافيل" بعد أن أدى الفريق لقاء ذهاب  الدور التمهيدي لدوري أبطال أفريقيا أمام "اوتوهو" الكونغولي، ويتأهب  "المريخ" لمواجهة الإياب عصر الجمعة.
 وعلى الرغم من أن بعثة الفريق الكونغولي كاملة رافقت "المريخ" من  "برازافيل" عبر رحلة الخطوط الإثيوبية، إلاّ أن بعثة "اوتوهو" لم تصل  الخرطوم كاملةً حيث وصل برفقة بعثة "المريخ" أعضاء الجهاز الإداري للنادي  والجهاز الطبي إلى جانب مدير الكرة ومسئولي المعدات فيما تخلّف اللاعبين  والجهاز الفني بالعاصمة الإثيوبية "أديس أبابا".
 وبحسب متابعات #سبورتاق؛ وصلت قبل ساعات دفعة ثانية من بعثة "اوتوهو" على  أن يصل البقية "سبعة لاعبين وثلاثة إداريين" في الساعة الثانية عشرة من ظهر  اليوم.
 وتسببت حجوزات الخطوط الاثيوبية في وصول بعثة الكنغولي على ثلاث دفعات
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جيل مختلف

 
 * ربما يرى البعض في النتيجة الإيجابية التي حققها المريخ بأرض منافسه  أوتوهو في ذهاب الدور التمهيدي لدوري أبطال أفريقيا مفاجأة قياساً بظروف  النادي الإدارية وبداية إعداده المتأخرة والمتعثرة ودخوله السباق القاري  بمدير فني جديد لم يمضي سوى إسبوع واحد قبل جولة الكونغو إلى جانب غياب  مجموعة من لاعبي الفريق وسيما عناصر الخبرة لأسباب مختلفة على غرار رمضان  عجب وبكري المدينة ومحمد الرشيد ومن تم ضمهم للكشوفات بعد يوم العاشر من  نوفمبر مثل عزام وكردمان الذي تم حل مشكلة عقده المزودوج في اليوم الأخير  لفترة الإنتقالات.
 * ويضاف إلى تلك الظروف ما حدث أثناء المواجهة من خروج لثنائي وسط الدفاع  توالياً بإصابات وفي ظرف دقائق قليلة مروراً بأداء حكم اللقاء الذي كان  مثار تعليق لكل أفراد البعثة بما فيها رئيس البعثة من جانب إتحاد الكرة دون  أن ننسى عامل درجة الرطوبة العالية بمعقل أوتوهو والذي أجبر المريخ على  خوض المباراة بشعارين.
 * وإن كانت النتيجة الإيجابية قياساً بتلك العوامل مفاجئة، فهي من زاوية  أخرى لا تعد بأي حال مفاجئة لكل من يعرف الخصائص التي تتمتع بها المجموعة  الحالية من لاعبي الفريق على مستوى الروح والطموح وقوة الإرادة والروح  القتالية والثقة بالنفس وهي خصائص تعد كلمة السر في فوز المريخ بالممتاز في  السنوات الأخيرة رغم السوء الإداري وفي بلوغه نصف نهائي كأس زايد للأندية  العربية قبل عامين وبإذن الله تكون سبباً في ذهابه بعيداً في نسخة الأبطال  الحالية حال نجح في إكمال مهمة الإطاحة بأوتوهو بنجاح من خلال جولة الحسم  عصر الجمعة.
 * فالمريخ وعلى الرغم من مغادرته من الدور التمهيدي خلال السنوات الثلاث  الماضية، إلا أن من يعود بالذاكرة لشريط تلك المواجهات يجد أن الفريق قدم  اداء استحق به الخروج أمام تاون شيب البتسواني فقط، لكنه كان الأفضل في  المرتين اللتين غادر خلالهما أمام فايبرز وشبيبة القبائل وبالذات في النسخة  الماضية حينما قدم مردودا رائعاً ذهابا وإيابا أمام الفريق الجزائري لولا  بعض التفاصيل الصغيرة، وذاك المردود أمام فايبرز ثم أمام الشبيبة كان أعلى  بكثير من شكل الإعداد الذي توفر للفريق ومن ظروف استقرار الفريق ومن البيئة  التي تحيط به لكن مع ذلك كان لاعبو الفريق يتفوقون على أنفسهم ويقدمون  مستويات جيدة لكن في نهاية المطاف فارق الإعداد والجاهزية كان يصنع الفارق  لمصلحة المنافسين على مستوى المحصلة النهائية.
 * ومن حسن حظ المريخ والجيل الحالي أن فارق الجاهزية المذكور يصب في صالح  المريخ هذه المرة بعيداً عن عثرات الإعداد الدائمة، لكن المنافس هذه المرة  توقف عن اللعب التنافسي لأكثر من ثمانية أشهر مكتفياً قبل مواجهة بطل  السودان بإعداد لشهرين وهي فترة طويلة لكنها حتى لو طالت أكثر لا تعوض غياب  اللعب التنافسي.
 * وبالعودة إلى روح الجيل الحالي من لاعبي المريخ، أشير لمحادثة مع أحد  أفراد بعثة المريخ صباح الأحد قبل ساعات من إنطلاقة المباراة سألته فيها عن  الوضع العام والروح المعنوية متمنياً أن يعود المريخ بنتيجة إيجابية وأن  يسجل هدفاً خارج الأرض فأجابني أن اللاعبين يتحدثون عن الفوز فقط ولا شيء  غيره وهي ذات الروح التي كانت سائدة إبان مباريات الفريق بالنسخة الأخيرة  للممتاز بعد الجائحة حيث كان كل من تتحدث له من لاعبي الفريق يتحدث عن أن  الممتاز من نصيبهم وهي ثقة وروح كانت حاضرة حتى يوم مباراة القمة برغم كل  الملابسات التي حدثت بمعسكر الفريق إلا أن عناصر الأحمر وإبان دخولهم  لاستاد الخرطوم كانوا يتحدثون بثقة ليس عن الفوز باللقب الذي كان ممكنا  بنتيجة التعادل فقط لكن عن الفوز على الهلال كما فعلوا في الدورة الأولى.
 * هذا الجيل من لاعبي المريخ مختلف ومعه لا خوف من أي منافس وأي مباراة  وأي بطولة متى ما حافظ عناصر الأحمر على تلك الروح وتلك الثقة وذات الإرادة  والطموح التي تعد مفاتيح النجاح والتفوق في كل الأوقات وأسلحة التغلب على  العقبات.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 												تقارير: الهلال لم يرفع ثلاثي المريخ في كشفه 											


 

 


الخرطوم: باج نيوز
فجّر معتصم عبد السلام نائب رئيس لجنة شؤون اللاعبين غير الهواة مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل.



وقال  معتصم في تصريحاتٍ لصحيفة الصدى الرياضية الصادرة اليوم”الأربعاء”، إنّ  الهلال لم يرفع ثلاثي المريخ رمضان عجب، محمد الرشيد، بخيت خميس في كشفه،  ولم يتعاقد مع ياسر مزمل والدالي لاعب أهلي عطبرة كما تردّد.



وأبان معتصم أنّ كشف الهلال الذي تسلّمته اللجنة يضم”30â€³  لاعبًا فقط، وأنّ الخماسي الذي يضم ثلاثي المريخ إضافة إلى ياسر مزمل  والدالي لا وجود لهم في كشف الهلال.
وأشار إلى أنّ لجنة شؤون اللاعبين غير الهواة نفذّت عملها بعدالةٍ ولم  تنحاز لأيّ طرفٍ ولم تقدّم أيّ مساعدة للهلال أو تقم بعملية”سمكرة” لمساعدة  الأزرق في التخلّص من الكشف الزائد كما تردّد.

*

----------

